

Show HN: Djangy, Heroku for Django - anyone use this? - nickpinkston


======
dangrossman
Djangy's mentioned not-unoften around here since its developer is a regular:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=endlessvoid94>

~~~
nickpinkston
Hmm - I've been on here for a while, and I've never heard of it. Glad to here
it's somewhat known at least. Do you know endlessvoid94 or have any experience
with Djangy?

I'm excited to see it, and that they're using Git and not Hg. I came into
Py/Django from RubyTutorial's great use of Ruby/Rails/Git/Heroku and I was
hoping Django would build a similarly good starter kit.

Not that DjangoBook is bad at all, but for noobs like myself I think the
simplicity of having everything so integrated gets me past some of the
intimidating things and feeling good about the tools without the high learning
curve.

------
cmykgrayscale
I've been on their invite list for a few months now. Cant wait to get my hands
on it.

------
nickpinkston
It looks pure Heroku-clone (meant as a compliment):

easy_install djangy

djangy create -a myapp

git push djangy master

Now you've deployed: <http://myapp.djangy.com>

